# January Meet-n-Greet



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

We had a lot of fun at the last one in December.

Lets start planning for a January one. These really are a good time.

I'm open to just about ANY night. How about the rest of you in the SE Michigan area ?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

How about Thursday, Jan.9th. or Friday, Jan. 10th.? Would be able to discuss/finalize the Jan.12th. ice outing if need be.


----------



## HeavyChevy (May 25, 2002)

I'd be interested in a meet and greet.


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

I'll be out of town Jan 7-13. Other than that, the only bad night for me is Thursday (bowling).


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I bowl on tues and wedn. other than that I'm there. Shoes hows the average this year, I'm still strugling a bit like last year. Just can't seem to get my timing down just right.


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Come up with the date and place. I've been wanting to come to one.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

As always, i'm in!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Make it in the next couple of weeks and I can attend.

tubejig


----------



## rkowal1250 (May 6, 2000)

I'd be interested. No preference on date or place. Say where and when.


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Walleye Mike - Average this year is 195 going into last night. Thats down from last years 205. I've struggled a bit more this year, but the team is doing pretty well and thats the important thing. I enjoy our league, so I keep trying.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Monday the 13th???? Marinellis??


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Bump!!!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Yike, I might not beable to do that. I have exams that week. I'll see about it....


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

I should be in for Monday.... Anybody else?


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

No can do, I bowl on Monday nights.

tubejig


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

...Tubejig I suggested Monday as Tattoo Mike bowls on Tuesday and Wed. I have no preference as long as it is not a Thursday or Friday. 

At any rate lets see who is planning on coming!!!!!We dont want anybody to show up and have to sit by themselves.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I actually meant Walleye Mike bowls Tues/Wed.....I dont even know if Tatoo Mike bowls...hard to keep these Mikes straight...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Yeaaah lotta mikes around here  
I have a crappy tense meeting Monday afternoon in Warren, so I would be up for a short frosty at my cousins joint.
looking forward to seeing you... at least some of you


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

All us Mikes are "straight". Yes, I'm the one who bowls tues. and wedn.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ill be there around 4:30....


----------

